# Fish tank takedown :-)



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

O.K....so here's the deal. Thanks to a great fellow BCA'r Ed "Shaebo", I saw the post re 46 gal bow front that Ed's neighbour was getting rid of due to a move.....It appeared to be an awesome deal, so I jumped on it immediately, even though the last thing I need is another tank  I contacted the owner, Charles, and made arrangements to take down and pick up the tank asap. Charles and his wife were busy spending the day moving so he was grateful to have someone save him the job of taking down an 46 gal tank full of fish, gravel/sand and ornaments....and it had to be gone that night as the new people were moving in  I contacted a familiar face, Eric Talson, and asked if he could help me take down the tank. Long and short, Eric, Bill Morris and myself arrived at Charles at 9:00 pm. Saturday night to a fully running system (what a way to spend a Saturday night  ) Eric started to weave his magic and by 9:18, we had the tank empty, fish safely in a bag and all related equipment boxed and in my car.....a great big THANKS Eric and Bill.......anyone either picking up or getting rid of a large tank and need help taking it down, let me know


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

The setup couldn't have gone to a better person.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

shaobo said:


> The setup couldn't have gone to a better person.


Thanks Ed. It's a very nice "setup". Got everything cleaned and set up and filled with water. Everything running great &#55357;&#56841; I will give it a couple of days to run and ensure the water parameters are right and then I will add some fish,....gonna start by putting a group of beautiful Silvertips BN plecos &#55357;&#56832;.....got a few of the nice pleco caves I got from you in the tank ready and waiting &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome! I was going to take it if you didn't!

I have been tearing down set ups for the past few months buying up complete tanks building a bit of a fish room. I've become quite efficient on my own as well.


----------

